# Kudo/Daidojuku training in Japan



## Drag'n (Apr 8, 2007)

Not sure if this will work but anyway..
Here are some clips of me training.
1st is just some shadow boxing and pad work.
The focus was on stamina, so not alot of variation in technique.
I did 3 x 3min rounds with 30 sec breaks.
With either 10 pushups or V ups during the break.
So by the end I was really gassed out! 





Next some clinching sparring. The focus was on using elbows. so Not as much kneeing as usual.





Finally some sparring.
We did 6 x 3 min rounds , took a short break and then did 5 x 2 min rounds. I'm good for about 3 rounds then my form just goes to hell!


----------



## MattJ (Apr 11, 2007)

I liked the sparring. Nice stuff!


----------

